# wartezeit



## Guest (21. Mrz 2006)

hallo,
ich möchte jeweils nach einer Wartezeit von etwa 5 sec eine Aktion durchführen wie z.B. ein Schuss von einem Gegner
Wie geht das?


----------



## bygones (21. Mrz 2006)

über Thread.sleep() z.b.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (21. Mrz 2006)

Wenn du in der Zwischenzeit auch weitere Aktionen zulassen willst, dann über new Timer().schedule(new TimerTask() {
...
}, 5000);


----------



## Guest (22. Mrz 2006)

wie programmiere ich eine einfache Methode, die alle 5 sek eine Ausgaben macht, mit Timer


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (22. Mrz 2006)

```
Timer timer = new Timer(); // EDIT: berichtigt
timer.schedule(new TimerTask() {
    public void run() {
        System.out.println("Hallo Welt!");
    }
}, 0, 5000);
```

Falls die erste Ausgabe nicht sofort, sondern auch erst nach 5 Sekunden kommen soll, dann nicht "..., 0, 5000)", sondern "..., 5000, 5000)"

Und wenn du das Ganze stoppen willst, dann einfach per


```
timer.cancel();
```


----------



## Guest (22. Mrz 2006)

danke!
bei mir wird  timer  rot unterstrichen es kommt der die Meldung:
Syntax error on token "timer", delete this token


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (22. Mrz 2006)

Oh, ja - Syntax wird ja hier nicht überprüft, es muss


```
Timer timer = new Timer();
```

heißen


----------

